# Gelöst: Drucken von mehreren Seiten

## bas89

Hallo,

meinen Drucker (Brother HL-2035) habe ich eingerichtet und er druckt auch. Aber wenn ich in Okular „Nur gerade Seiten“ und „2 Seiten auf einer Seite“ auswähle passiert nichts am Drucker, in CUPS steht sofort „Druckauftrag beendet am...“. Ich nutze die PPD-Datei von hier, sowohl auf dem Laptop als auch auf dem PC. Beide Rechner haben die gleichen package.keywords und weitere. Genutzt wird CUPS-1.4.4-r2.

Woran liegt das? Am Laptop klappt es wunderbar.

Edit: Ich stelle fest, dass die „gerade Seiten“-Einstellung betroffen ist, 2 Seiten auf einer ist nicht das Problem.

```

Beschreibung:   Brother HL-2030 series

Ort:   

Treiber:   Brother HL-2035 Foomatic/hl1250 (recommended) (grayscale, 2-sided printing)

Verbindung:   usb://Brother/HL-2030%20series?serial=J8J204803

Einstellungen:   job-sheets=none, none media=na_letter_8.5x11in sides=one-sided
```

edit: Wenn der Drucker im Standby ist, fährt er sogar bei einem „gerade-Seiten“-Auftrag hoch (pfeift rum u.ä.), aber dann druckt er dennoch nicht: Es kommt also etwas durch.Last edited by bas89 on Wed Jan 12, 2011 2:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schmutzfinger

Zu Zeiten von kde3 hat der kde-Druckdialog app-text/psutils für diese Filter benutzt und es gab imho auch mal einen bug, dass da eine Abhängigkeit gefehlt hat. Vielleicht nutzt kde4 das auch noch und die Abhängigkeit fehlt wieder. Probier mal, ob du durch diese Filter in eine Datei drucken kannst. Wenn die Filter kaputt sind kannst du den Drucker(-treiber) als Fehlerquelle ausschliessen. Ist app-text/psutils installiert? Wenn nicht dann probier mal ein 

```

emerge -av1 app-text/psutils

```

 und guck mal ob das hilft.

----------

## bas89

Danke für deine Antwort!

Nach dem hier ist psnup für das 2-Seiten-für-eine-Seite verantwortlich. psselect für gerade/ungerade Seiten. Ersteres klappt in Okular, letzteres nicht. In der Konsole klappt beides.

```
root@laptop /home/bas89 :( # emerge -av1 app-text/psutils 

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-text/psutils-1.17  61 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 61 kB

Would you like to merge these packages? [Yes/No] 

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) app-text/psutils-1.17

>>> Installing (1 of 1) app-text/psutils-1.17

>>> Jobs: 1 of 1 complete                           Load avg: 1.50, 1.60, 1.71

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix psuti

[I] app-text/psutils

     Available versions:  1.17 ~1.17-r1

     Installed versions:  1.17(23:54:52 10.01.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.tardis.ed.ac.uk/~ajcd/psutils

     Description:         PostScript Utilities
```

----------

## schmutzfinger

Dann weiß ich leider auch nicht.  Aber es ist schon seltsam, dass psutils bei dir vorher nicht installiert war. Dabei ging das Drucken von zwei Seiten auf ein Blatt ja vorher auch schon. Also kann es eigentlich nicht psnup sein weil das ja vor der Installation von psutils noch nicht da war.  Hast du mal das Drucken in eine Datei probiert?

----------

## kernelOfTruth

opensource, GPL, etc. sind ja ganz gut mit Treibern, aber wenn die Funktionalität und Produktivität darunter leiden müssen und Stunden, Tage und Wochen

deswegen draufgehen, in deren Zeit du andere Dinge hättest machen können ist es das meiner Meinung nach nicht wert

hast du schon die eigenen Treiber von Brother versucht: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html ?

 [Solved] How To Install Brother HL-2040 

 (UPDATED) HOWTO: Brother MFC scan and print with sane & cups 

----------

## bas89

Jepp,ich hatte schon nach dem proprietären Treiber geschaut. Aber da es diesen nur in Paketen gab bin ich ihm ausgewichen. Ich mein auf dem Laptop läuft der Druck auch mit PPD-Datei und „foomatic-filters-ppds“.

Jetzt, nach Neubauen (--oneshot) von Okular, Qt, cups, sowie diesen hier

```

root@laptop /home/bas89 :) # eix foomatic -I

[I] net-print/foomatic-db

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507 ~4.0.20100205 ~4.0.20100218 ~4.0.20101123

     Installed versions:  3.0.20060720(19:14:42 09.01.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Printer information files for foomatic-db-engine to generate ppds

[I] net-print/foomatic-db-engine

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507 ~4.0.3 ~4.0.4

     Installed versions:  3.0.20060720(19:14:31 09.01.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Generates ppds out of xml foomatic printer description files

[I] net-print/foomatic-db-ppds

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070508 ~3.0.20080507 ~4.0.20100205 ~4.0.20100218 ~4.0.20101123

     Installed versions:  3.0.20060720(20:42:22 09.01.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         linuxprinting.org PPD files for postscript printers

[I] net-print/foomatic-filters

     Available versions:  3.0.20060720 ~3.0.20070501 3.0.20080507 ~4.0.3 ~4.0.4 ~4.0.5 {cups}

     Installed versions:  3.0.20080507(19:14:18 09.01.2011)(cups)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         Foomatic wrapper scripts

[I] net-print/foomatic-filters-ppds

     Available versions:  20060720 20070501 ~20080507

     Installed versions:  20070501(20:42:00 09.01.2011)

     Homepage:            http://www.linuxprinting.org/foomatic.html

     Description:         linuxprinting.org PPD files for non-postscript printers

```

läuft der Druck doppelseitig und nur mit geraden Seiten!  :Smile: 

Das einzige was sich zwischendurch geändert hatte, ist das Bauen von psutils. Daher vielen Dank  :Smile: 

----------

